# Desert Tortoise 4 years old



## cbs (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello everyone
This is our second year with our adopted Desert Tortoise. She is 4 years old. Last year we evacuated from the Woolsey Fire with her, she went into hibernation (or brumation?) November 9th and didn't wake up until early May. This year she went into hibernation/brumation on November 21st. 
The question I'm getting to, is do we supply water in her tub while she is brumating? Last year was a fog, we lost our house and rentals with the fire, and I was in a fogbank, and I can't remember exactly what we did! 
We have her in a cold part of the house, dark closet and in a 24" circular towel-covered plastic tub, she is buried under a Habba Hut with critter crumble coconut husk fiber substrate below her...
Thank you in advance for all your help with this. 
It is amazing how this little grumpy tortoise, has captured our hearts. We adore her!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2019)

No, don't worry about water. Just leave the tortoise alone until you hear him moving around and digging to get out.


----------



## TammyJ (Dec 18, 2019)

Wow! You have sure been through a lot and still carrying on...good for you. Someone here will help you with comments, I know nothing of hibernation.


----------



## cbs (Dec 18, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> No, don't worry about water. Just leave the tortoise alone until you hear him moving around and digging to get out.


Thank you! Super appreciated!


----------

